# Have a snail? Use a lid!!



## Ciddian (Mar 15, 2006)

Rofl.... So... my snail and I have a usual habit. If he is hungry he'll come up near the top of the tank and wait till i put somthing in his mouth....

Well i was watching a movie... looked over and saw this...

"foooood pleaseee....?"









XD So i jump up laughing and go to see him... This is what i see...
"foods?...yes?"









My bf wanted me to come back to the movie... and i didnt have his favorite treats on hand...

I think he was mad...









FOr revenge... he went and snacked on the pleco...who didnt seem to care. O_O









Hope that made you laugh like i did... LOL


----------



## Pablo (Mar 27, 2006)

Canas have great personalities


----------



## Ciddian (Mar 15, 2006)

He's so awesome.. lol.. he likes to dive bomb the catfish XD


----------



## Largesse (Apr 2, 2007)

*Funny*

Indeed funny. Though it looks like he's quite sizable. How big is he?


----------



## Pablo (Mar 27, 2006)

looks like 2"


----------



## Ciddian (Mar 15, 2006)

He's about 2 inches wide and 3.5 tall  Big boy...


----------

